
Kosoko Jackson’s book scandal suggests YA Twitter is getting uglier - DanBC
https://slate.com/culture/2019/03/ya-book-scandal-kosoko-jackson-a-place-for-wolves-explained.html
======
DanBC
The full title is: Kosoko Jackson’s A Place for Wolves book scandal suggests
YA Twitter is getting uglier.

